# how much is considered good salary for doctor in malaysia



## anat

Hi 
I am a doctor . But i am into teaching side in medical schools in india. now i have got an offer from malaysian private university . i have no idea about how much to ask for as salary as they have asked me for expected salary .
how about taxations for the salary?
can any one please do help me. .


----------



## tumbleweeds

I have no idea, but you might want to get ahold of one of the many Indian doctors in KL and ask them. You can access Gleneagles hospital on the internet and call to talk to one of the specialists working there - there are dozens, and many are from India. Or simply tell the university that you are "open" to your salary requirements and see what they offer. I don't know what doctors in Malaysia make, but I do know that many of them have immigrated there from other countries, so it must not be too bad!

As far as taxes, you can check the website for the Inland Revenue Board at Welcome to Inland Revenue Board Malaysia.

Good luck!


----------

